# bees in my hair



## Dees Bees (Jun 5, 2006)

An occasional bee will fly in my hair when I'm in the garden. She seems to get tangled up and instead of flying away, stings me. How can I avoid this? I don't want to wear a veil all the time I'm outside. Is there a way to help them get untangled? Shaking my head just makes them angrier!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

As much as I hate to kill a honey bee, if one is on a suicide mission or just gets stuck in my hair I usually swat them between both hands to kill them without getting stung, then wait a while and fish them out.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Would wearing a hat help?


----------



## shylock3 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Hair Spray*

A friend of mine that has bees, wife has the same problem. She thinks they are attracted to the smell of hair spray. My opinion is you smell too sweet--compliment. I don't have that problem, cause I got little hair and probably smell like a goat to my bees.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Shave one's head? Kidding, just kidding, I would avoid anything scented, and wear a hat.

Keith


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you tie you hair back into a pony tail? It would be cooler that way anyway and the bees would be less likely to get tangled if your hair were pulled tight back.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

All good suggestions. I can sympathize. A bee in my hair is the one thing that terrorizes me. . .I can hear her screaming louder and louder and higher and higher!! I gave up hair spray and learned from these forums that they hate Pantene so stopped using it, but they still love my hair. I tried many times to extract a bee from my hair and always would up getting stung or killing the bee anyway. So now I'm jaded. I just smack her and kill her. Evil, arent I?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I managed to get a bee out of my hair alive ONCE. And, although tying back, even tightly braiding long hair helps, it's no guarantee. Trust me, I know!


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

How far from the garden are your hives? If close then maybe move the hives further away. I have three yards, two of which I can stand beside the hives and not get stung, the last yard has six hives which are all ferel colonies and they will sting you if you get within 20 feet of them.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I would ware light colored hat. I have a straw cowboy hat and that works pretty well. I quickly run my fingers through my hair to get the bee out. I have not been stung yet doing this and I don't know how the bee fairs in the process.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess this is one of those problems regarding beekeeping where I should count my blessings since I don't have much hair left. What about wearing one of those occupational hairnets? "Is there a way to get them untangled". Well........... you could carry around one of those 12 volt batteries and "connect" yourself when a bee gets tangled and see what happens.........a "research project"?..........Hair! Hair!!..Har! Har!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"WEAR"..... I "wear" my hat on my head........"Where".. where did that swarm go now?? "WERE"......... were you checking the hives today?....."WARE"?........ is that wood "woodenware" or is it "plasticware"? ...... OR, does it make any difference?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"Bees in my Hair"...............A very creative "Title" for a new book! "Honey in my Hair, Bees in My................................???????"


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Whoops! I ment "Bees in my Hair" and "Honey in My...........?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"meant" NOT "ment".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to think it was an accident. Now I'm beginning to think they do it on purpose. A comb is handy...


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Michael Bush said:


> I used to think it was an accident. Now I'm beginning to think they do it on purpose. A comb is handy...


I think it's on purpose, too. I usually have a hat on, and they always go for the back of my head.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> I used to think it was an accident. Now I'm beginning to think they do it on purpose. A comb is handy...


A no-win situation for people with long hair! When you braid it up, you can't run a comb through it! I'm sure I amuse the neighbors when I sudddenly start walking briskly about the yard and weaving through the arborvitae hedge....


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Ruben, my hives are no less than ten feet behind my veggie garden. The bees never sting me unless they get in my hair! We've had lots of collisions, however since sometimes I'm standing right in their beeline. When that happens though we both just go our separate ways with no further ado. I have planted vitex 6' in front of the hives so that their beeline will eventually be redirected; just waiting for the vitex to get big enough to do this!


----------

